# PHA Scottish Rite Ritual



## drapetomaniac (Jan 30, 2010)

Where do the Prince Hall Affiliation rituals come from? This question has often been asked of me by Masons who are aware of my interests in tracing ritual origins and development. Some speculate that Prince Hall Masonry wrote its own rituals, others suggest that ritual exposÃ©s are a source; still others conjecture that copies of rituals were "discovered" by Prince Hall Masons, and yet others believe that sympathetic "mainline" Masons lent their supportâ€”if not copies of the rituals themselves. Which, if any, of these views is correct? The surprising answer is thatâ€”depending on the body in questionâ€”all of the above answers are correct.

http://srjarchives.tripod.com/1998-10/DEHOYOS.HTM


----------



## Harmon (Apr 27, 2010)

Many Jurisdictions used the same ritual as their predominately white counterparts. Some have revised a version of the Preston/Webb ritual and some use Lester's look to the East. The SR ritual was donated by Albert Pike in the beginning and the NMJ has since donated an updated version of their ritual but we still use our own. 

Harmon


----------

